
Samsung GS4 launch: Tone-deaf and shockingly sexist - shawndumas
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31322_3-57574466-256/samsung-gs4-launch-tone-deaf-and-shockingly-sexist/
======
recursive
I understand so little of what was offensive about this that I can only
conclude that I make outlandish social gaffes every day. And I've never heard
of "tow-headed".

------
matterhorn
But not all of their potential customers are political correctness Nazis.

~~~
zck
Hang on. The author went out of her way to say that it wasn't just because
there were women in it, and made suggestions as to how it _could_ be
acceptable.

Could you read this blogpost (<http://whatever.scalzi.com/2011/09/06/shut-up-
and-listen/>) by John Scalzi, and the linked comment
([http://whatever.scalzi.com/2011/08/31/the-sort-of-crap-i-
don...](http://whatever.scalzi.com/2011/08/31/the-sort-of-crap-i-dont-
get/#comment-272706))? It tries to explain how people have different reactions
to different things, and it's unreasonable to say "everyone should react to
things exactly how I do".

This presentation offended the author. Let's think about the reasons it
might've been out of line, and not jump to calling people Nazis.

------
kristopher
Well, to be fair it was a musical. No comment on the phone itself.

